# Pilates/Yoga/Fitness



## sophie

Hello there,

My name is Sophie, and I'm thinking about going to Australia and study there Pilates\Yoga or Fitness instruction training in order to become a teacher, it is called mostly a IV Certificate in those study area.

My question is, will I be qualified to get a Student Visa if I want to study those subjects? And in general, how can I know which education/vocational institue there will allow me, by registered to there, to get a Student visa?

Second, will I be able to try and find a job in the fields I mentioned and if I do find an employer who is willing to hire me, can I stay in Australia and have a Work permit and after a while have the ability to apply for a PR?

I really hope you can help me with those questions,

With warm regards,

Sophie.


----------



## Brad585966

Very good choice Australia gives plenty of opportunities for Students.


----------



## aussiesteve

sophie said:


> Hello there,
> 
> My name is Sophie, and I'm thinking about going to Australia and study there Pilates\Yoga or Fitness instruction training in order to become a teacher, it is called mostly a IV Certificate in those study area.
> 
> My question is, will I be qualified to get a Student Visa if I want to study those subjects? And in general, how can I know which education/vocational institue there will allow me, by registered to there, to get a Student visa?
> 
> Second, will I be able to try and find a job in the fields I mentioned and if I do find an employer who is willing to hire me, can I stay in Australia and have a Work permit and after a while have the ability to apply for a PR?
> 
> I really hope you can help me with those questions,
> 
> With warm regards,
> 
> Sophie.


Working while studying is a common practice here. From memory you can legally work 20 hours a week.
Be aware though that earning a qualification in Australia is no guarantee of gaing a PR visa.
As far as getting a PR visa you certainly would not get one with a cert 4. You would need at least need a Bachelors Degree or better. Alternative a trade degree could also be a possibilty.


----------



## Engaus

Just wanted to agree with aussiesteve. You will most certainly need more than a certificate if you want to stay on and get a work visa. Also note that the government is making it harder and harder for students to stay in the country after studying. If your long term plan is to live in Australia I wouldn't be doing it via a student visa
I would also mention that there is a large oversupply of fitness instructors here in Australia. There are lots of private institutes offering cheap courses. So id be aiming much higher to give yourself a competitive edge.


----------

